# BEWARE! northants/beds/bucks



## Emma S (16 January 2011)

I was broken in to last night and have lost everything other than my saddles (I dont keep them at my yard) ..
Tack, Rugs (approx 25-30), Generator, boots, travel kit, lunging kit, first aid kit, even my manky old grooming kit.. needless to say with the police not able to assist due to lack of witnesses I very much doubt I will ever see any of it again.
Just wanted to warn everyone in this area, I am based in Harrold and found out today that a break in happened last Saturday at Turvey. 

The people that broke in had been watching and knew my routine but also knew where anything was 'hidden'.

As much as enjoy shopping, its hard to enjoy it under these circumstances.. a least they left my kettle ...


----------



## bugbee717 (16 January 2011)

sorry to hear that, will pass it on. Have you posted it on northants horse trader, if you need any small rugs I have some.


----------



## Cuffey (16 January 2011)

EmmaS
Please contact Horsewatch Northants
http://www.horsewatchnorthants.org.uk/contact.asp

They also have FB page run by Lyn in above contacts


----------



## joyrider (17 January 2011)

Obviously not pointing the finger but travellers have recently landed in the last few days on the old Little Chief site in Sawtry Cambs alongside A1 with counties you state not a million miles away!


----------



## kate081 (17 January 2011)

Sorry to hear this. We had an attempted break in on night of Monday 2nd - I'm just up the road. Didn't get round to posting on here. Luckily they didn't get anything but had a pretty good go at the locks. Needless to say the police weren't the slightest bit interested.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 January 2011)

Keep your eye on Ebay. I'll have a look too.


----------



## pipstar (17 January 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, it happened to me a couple of years ago, and it's awful.

There has been lots going on in the Northampton area at the moment! stolen Diesel, horses e.t.c.

Phone Northants horsewatch and I have a number for the rural police lady who covers the area if you would like it.

x


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 January 2011)

Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## LadyRoos (23 January 2011)

So sorry to hear what has happened. If you need anything ie rugs and stuff for the time being, please let me know. Am in North Beds.


----------



## miss_bird (23 January 2011)

Gosh i feel sorry for you it happened to me years ago, and i will never forget the feeling of complete dispair, when i opened the tack room in the morning.


----------



## lindsayH (25 January 2011)

Just to add, yards also broken into near Luton and Hemel Hempstead in the last couple of weeks too (my place and my friend's).


----------



## Emma S (25 January 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Yes needless to say the police have been pretty useless, I'm still waiting for a visit from the PCSO. 

I am very slowly replacing things, luckily my horses were out so well rugged anyway and I am grateful they didnt take my trailer. 

I think the worst thing is knowing that someone had been watching my every move for several weeks.. a very horrible feeling, especially as since this incident someone has also attempted to break in my car while I was out riding.
So many horrible people around, and yes I am watching Ebay, also taking a trip to Melton Mowbray horse auctions on 5th Feb, I doubt il ever see any of it again but you never know!


----------

